# AMC Fearfest 2010



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Runs October 18-31, ending with the debut of The Walking Dead.

http://blogs.amctv.com/movie-news/2010/10/amc-fearfest-kickoff.php


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My DVR is going to be busy this month. I think I'll need to clear off some space.


----------



## tallahassee (Oct 19, 2010)

*Can't wait for "The Walking Dead"!!*

I am a huge aficionado of horror flicks! (I think it all started when my sisters made us watch the original "Exorcist") I was scared to death, but became hooked on the horror genre.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll just get the unedited-for-basic-cable originals from Netflix... 

I am excited for The Walking Dead, though!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't watch any more TMC for a while...I stumbled upon an old movie a few days ago, and my hormones have still not returned to normal after seeing this....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

TNC...AMC....whatever...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

AMC is having a horror movie poll.

http://www.amctv.com/fearfest/awards/

Bruce Campbell fans, Bruce is in 2nd behind Jack Nicholson for "Bleeding Man", show your support.


----------

